
John F. Akers, 79, Dies; Led IBM as PCs Ascended - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/24/business/john-f-akers-79-dies-led-ibm-as-pcs-ascended.html
======
DiabloD3
Can we get a black header on HN for a day?

